# New Step by Steps, by Bear



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Gang!
I just added "*Venison Backstrap (Sous Vide)**" *to my easy to follow Step by Step Index.

There are a lot of others that are pretty new in my list of nearly 100 assorted Smokes, and things.  ALL are in Step by Step form. Here's the Index:
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
All Kinds To Choose From.

Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## Laftpig (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks for this posting Mr. Bearcarver it answers almost all my questions I have about dry curing pork pieces. Lots of details, just what I needed. This site is certainly difficult to navigate.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey Bear when are you going to put this in a book if we ever lost this sight it will all be gone as we almost did with this recent change over. You could sell it on the internet.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Hey Bear when are you going to put this in a book if we ever lost this sight it will all be gone as we almost did with this recent change over. You could sell it on the internet.
> 
> Warren




LOL---Yeah, a 600 page book with 500+ Pictures. Cost a fortune!!

I didn't almost lose it. That was because of Photobucket mostly, but I had back-up pictures.


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2018)

Laftpig said:


> Thanks for this posting Mr. Bearcarver it answers almost all my questions I have about dry curing pork pieces. Lots of details, just what I needed. This site is certainly difficult to navigate.



I'm glad you like it.
Stick around awhile---You'll get used to the forum.
And send me a PM if you have any questions. (Conversation)

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2018)

Bear I was talking about a on line book not for say a printed book. People buy it and print it out on line.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> Bear I was talking about a on line book not for say a printed book. People buy it and print it out on line.
> 
> Warren




I actually have the whole book on a PDF, but I give it to other people--Free.
I don't give it out here, because the whole thing is already here, and all the links in it bring you right to this forum anyway. If you're already on this forum, it's much easier to just go right to this Thread:
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for doing all the leg work Bear!
Your making it real easy for the rest of us!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Thanks for doing all the leg work Bear!
> Your making it real easy for the rest of us!
> Al



Thanks Al !!
I just like to help when I'm Able.

Bear


----------

